# Solved: I can't edit copy paste ect. on powerpoint



## Fralbert (Feb 26, 2011)

I was recently working on a powerpoint when I had to go to the washroom I closed the lid of my laptop and whn I got back an automatic update was in process I waited and when it finished I went to my powerpoint and an autosaved copy appeared tried to continue but I couldn't do anything I googled what to do and found out for word if yo go to regedit and delete under HKEY_CURRENT_USER then under software then under micosoft then office then 12.0 then word then DATA it will fix the problem but it didn't work for power point. Now when I try and work on a new powerpoint I can't edit ect. please help me!


----------



## fel1x (Jan 23, 2011)

http://presentationsoft.about.com/od/powerpointtips/ss/pps_to_ppt.htm

maybe because its view only and not archived


----------



## Fralbert (Feb 26, 2011)

I tried but that didn't work


----------



## Fralbert (Feb 26, 2011)

Now my word doesn't work either I think it had something to do deleting the HKEY thing in regedit


----------



## fel1x (Jan 23, 2011)

system restore to before you edited registry


----------



## JayMeHD (Feb 27, 2011)

Are you sure you have the full version of Microsoft Powerpoint and not an expired trial?

All editing options are disabled when a trial expires.


----------



## JohnWilson (Nov 22, 2007)

Some AddIns can also do this. Do you have any PDF maker ones installed or anything else that uses ctrl C & V?


----------



## Fralbert (Feb 26, 2011)

I tried system restorre but I got it saying An unspecified error occurred during System Restore 0xc0000022


----------



## Fralbert (Feb 26, 2011)

Now I think My free trial ran out I typed in a random product key and now it says I have to reinstall it where can I find it after it is uninstalled to redo the product key


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

You can try starting it is safe mode. While computer is booting, gently continously tap the F8 key. This should open the safe mode window (black with white letters). Use the arrow keys to move up to "Last Known Good Configuration" click enter and let the computer do it's thing. 
Let us know how it goes.
Vicks


----------



## Fralbert (Feb 26, 2011)

I am pretty sure my trial expired because all the symptoms of this problem are occuring and then I didn't know about the product key so just made one up and now it says to reinstall how do you reinstall


----------



## Fralbert (Feb 26, 2011)

and the problems are only happening for office


----------



## brian11 (May 6, 2010)

Uninstall and reinstall and see if the problems remains or not. As u r using trial version download another one with new product key.


----------



## Fralbert (Feb 26, 2011)

w do you reinstall?


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Fralbert said:


> Now I think My free trial ran out I typed in a random product key and now it says I have to reinstall it where can I find it after it is uninstalled to redo the product key


You can always d/l and install the free www.openoffice.com. I think you are probably correct in that the temporary use has ended.. I use Open Office and it works well with MS office products.
Vicks


----------



## JohnWilson (Nov 22, 2007)

You "made up" the product key and you wonder why it doesn't work!!!???


----------

